

Automating a multi-tiered application securely on AWS with Docker and Terraform - gosuri
https://www.airpair.com/aws/posts/ntiered-aws-docker-terraform-guide

======
sciurus
I was excited to find out recently that Hashicorp has hired Clint Shryock to
expand Terraform's support for different AWS services. If you check the git
history there's a lot of work going on to move over to aws-sdk-go. Hopefully
Terraform will reach or exceed parity with Cloudformation in the next few
releases.

[https://hashicorp.com/blog/clint-joins-
hashicorp.html](https://hashicorp.com/blog/clint-joins-hashicorp.html)

~~~
gosuri
Yeah. They are aggressive migrating to aws-sdk. I managed to fully move to
Terraform from CloudFormation and has been amazing so far!

------
willejs
Great article to explain terraform to newcomers. I am extremely excited to
move all of my infrastructure to terraform once a few more features have been
added. Its a great project, by great people, from a great company.

~~~
gosuri
Thanks for the kind words. Its an amazing tool indeed, their progress is
extremely impressive as well!

